# Politics and News > World Affairs >  The Hatred of The Jew

## JackSchlitz

The hatred of the Jew is satanically inspired. 

 Many people have been led astray by Satan....many of these even claim to be born again Christians....primarily I think because such people(and you see them on here)have not studied the Bible as a whole.....and not even very much of the New Testatment.

http://www.jewishawareness.org/satan...ed-for-israel/

----------

KSigMason (06-06-2015),Pregnar Kraps (06-05-2015)

----------


## RePHormed

I don't get the Jew-hate thing at all.

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-01-2015),Pregnar Kraps (06-05-2015),sotmfs (06-05-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

It's some form of destructive superiority.  Jew hate usually means some other underlying form of mental derangement.

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-01-2015),Pregnar Kraps (06-05-2015)

----------


## lostbeyond

There is no jew hate.  

The highest jewish power on Earth, for ~80 years was the Soviet Union.  At its beginning, they started with this public statement.  "The antichrists are the real enemies of socialism.  We hold that we need to wage a real struggle against real enemies."  So, are you a satan, for opposing jewish power?  Are you a communist?

----------


## sooda

> The hatred of the Jew is satanically inspired. 
> 
>  Many people have been led astray by Satan....many of these even claim to be born again Christians....primarily I think because such people(and you see them on here)have not studied the Bible as a whole.....and not even very much of the New Testatment.
> 
> http://www.jewishawareness.org/satan...ed-for-israel/



He's a poor scholar... Have you ever heard of Sabeel?

Fact is that Jesus was a Jew...

----------


## patrickt

I don't get hatred of groups whether it's Jews, blacks, Republicans, Christians, or men. I thought it was sad when I attended a mandatory diversity training session, three days, and came away with a list of who it was okay to hate. When the instructors asked each of us to tell the group what we learned I said I'd learned it was okay to hate Jews, whites, Christians, men, and heterosexuals and it was not okay to hate Muslims, blacks, Satantists, women, or homosexuals. The instructors didn't disagree with me but explained why it was okay to hate those groups. How sad.

----------

sooda (06-01-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

He told you a long time ago they didn't know Him or the Father. I don't back down to Jewish or Muslims and I am not a coward to His word. I also know what's going on in Syria. Many Christians fled to Syria when the Iraq war started because under Assad they had freedom of Religion and were protected. Israel wants Assad replaced knowing Christians will be slaughtered and are being. With Assad out the way to them it's a step towards liberating Jerusalem. You don't pray to the same God I do. Jack you can push this we all pray to the same God all you want, but it's a lie and He said so. I talk against these commentaries in Bibles and these self help books on the Bible because they were written by Talmudic Jewish people that don't know Jesus. All a Christian needs is the Word and not these new Bibles these people are distorting, The Holy Ghost and they won't be led astray. The Holy Ghost won't teach you wrong. Christians talk about we need to stand against Muslims well no you need to stand against any doctrine without Jesus. There is a song in Israel some of these Talmud Jewish people are singing "Jesus is a bastard, we will have the last word" Got news for you Jesus already won and He is King.

----------


## sooda

> It's some form of destructive superiority.  Jew hate usually means some other underlying form of mental derangement.


How about when "Jew Hatred" is promoted by a so called Christian website? How 'bout when its pure politics without regard for anyone's humanity??

http://www.jewishawareness.org/category/israel-news/

----------


## Roadmaster

He also said Wow unto the pastor who has favor in this world. If all those other doctrines and unbelievers love you then you are a false prophet. They hated and wanted to kill Him. Which one of you are better than Him.

----------


## Roadmaster

> How about when "Jew Hatred" is promoted by a so called Christian website? How 'bout when its pure politics without regard for anyone's humanity??
> 
> http://www.jewishawareness.org/category/israel-news/


It has nothing to do with hate. Christians are suppose to keep His commandments and tell His truth. Just like Him we are not going to be loved by this world.

----------


## sooda

> I don't get hatred of groups whether it's Jews, blacks, Republicans, Christians, or men. I thought it was sad when I attended a mandatory diversity training session, three days, and came away with a list of who it was okay to hate. When the instructors asked each of us to tell the group what we learned I said I'd learned it was okay to hate Jews, whites, Christians, men, and heterosexuals and it was not okay to hate Muslims, blacks, Satantists, women, or homosexuals. The instructors didn't disagree with me but explained why it was okay to hate those groups. How sad.


Some toads in the basement earn their living making people afraid or ramping up hate..

This bunch in NC is doing exactly that.

http://www.jewishawareness.org/category/israel-news/

----------


## Katzndogz

Sad to say there are false Christians that hide behind Christianity to justify their own disgusting prejudices.   Hitler did that. So did the KKK.  There have been many cowards unable to face what they are so they manipulate and lie about Christianity and everyone else to justify their insanity.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Sad to say there are false Christians that hide behind Christianity to justify their own disgusting prejudices.   Hitler did that. So did the KKK.  There have been many cowards unable to face what they are so they manipulate and lie about Christianity and everyone else to justify their insanity.


Oh now you going to call us Hitler because we tell the truth. It doesn't work with me. His word has authority and I won't back down from it. They don't scare me.

----------


## Jeff0463

"You don't pray to the same God I do. Jack you can push this we all pray to the same God all you want, but it's a lie and He said so."

Roadmaster, I have gone to fundamentalist Christian churches and know where you are coming from. Fundies see Jesus as God  Almighty himself but other Christians see him being endowed with God's traits.  There is a difference.  Others see Jesus as being the Son of God, so how can he be that and God Almighty.  You are entitled to your own beliefs but you need to understand why folks do not see it your way before bad mouthing anyone.

There is general agreement amongst biblical scholars that God, Allah, and Jehovah are one and the same being. These three religions are known as the Abrahamic religions and are thought to all worship the same God.

Look at it this way. If Jesus were indeed God then the Jews would have accepted him as their God too.

I think your fundamentalist view of the issue comes from how you interpret the first few verses of the book of John. If you were to read beyond that point you would see Christ talking to someone.  Surely he was not talking to himself.

Being a service oriented person I think that what people do with their faith is more important than what they believe about the  Holy Triumvirate.  This definition, for lack of a better term,
was coined by mortal men, church leaders, at one of the early Christian Councils, as they were called. It may have been one of the councils at a place called Trent.

----------


## Coolwalker

Maybe religion is God's little joke on humanity and he sits back chuckling at our stupidity because no two religions are the same and we find it necessary to go to war over stupid issues. I believe in God but I also believe he has a sense of humor.

----------

Northern Rivers (06-05-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

Where did I lie. He said if you don't have the Son you don't have the Father. He told His followers those people who didn't know Him never knew the Father. You are not calling me a liar you are calling Him one.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Maybe religion is God's little joke on humanity and he sits back chuckling at our stupidity because no two religions are the same and we find it necessary to go to war over stupid issues. I believe in God but I also believe he has a sense of humor.


It's not a joke. What He did for all people dying on the cross is no joke. I will always stand with my King.

----------


## Jeff0463

> He told you a long time ago they didn't know Him or the Father. I don't back down to Jewish or Muslims and I am not a coward to His word. I also know what's going on in Syria. Many Christians fled to Syria when the Iraq war started because under Assad they had freedom of Religion and were protected. Israel wants Assad replaced knowing Christians will be slaughtered and are being. With Assad out the way to them it's a step towards liberating Jerusalem. You don't pray to the same God I do. Jack you can push this we all pray to the same God all you want, but it's a lie and He said so. I talk against these commentaries in Bibles and these self help books on the Bible because they were written by Talmudic Jewish people that don't know Jesus. All a Christian needs is the Word and not these new Bibles these people are distorting, The Holy Ghost and they won't be led astray. The Holy Ghost won't teach you wrong. Christians talk about we need to stand against Muslims well no you need to stand against any doctrine without Jesus. There is a song in Israel some of these Talmud Jewish people are singing "Jesus is a bastard, we will have the last word" Got news for you Jesus already won and He is King.


Being strong in your faith is a virtue, but being a bigot is not. I think it was Christ's wish that all would see it his way someday.  The ecumenical sects try to encourage this togetherness and harmony but your stubborn and naïve ilk just stir up trouble.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Being strong in your faith is a virtue, but being a bigot is not. I think it was Christ's wish that all would see it his way someday.  The ecumenical sects try to encourage this togetherness and harmony but your stubborn and naïve ilk just stir up trouble.


I don't care what you think. Jesus is the only way. I will never agree with you on Him. It's not about harmony and worshiping other gods, it's about Truth.

----------


## Coolwalker

> It's not a joke. What He did for all people dying on the cross is no joke. I will always stand with my King.


Duh...that is not what I said @roadmaster . I said He must be a joker, why else have multiple religions other than to watch us at odds with each other.

----------


## Roadmaster

I love Jesus more than my life, possessions, family, or anything else. You will never change that nor will I ever deny Him. I will not back down to anyone in the world. If you have favor of this world then you are saying one thing to one group and something else to another. The ones without Him are always going to call you hateful, bigot ect for the same reasons they hated Him. It's not like He didn't warn you.

----------


## sooda

> I love Jesus more than my life, possessions, family, or anything else. You will never change that nor will I ever deny Him. I will not back down to anyone in the world. If you have favor of this world then you are saying one thing to one group and something else to another. The ones without Him are always going to call you hateful, bigot ect for the same reasons they hated Him. It's not like He didn't warn you.


No one is asking you to change, roadmaster.

----------


## Coolwalker

The Church has had millenia to come up with all the proper answers to everything and if you still don't believe there is always that five letter work that encompasses all...faith. Don't get me wrong, I believe in God, I just don't always believe what our Priest tells us because it's all too pat, too boxed, too convenient. You truly believe in Jesus, great...others truly believe in Budda. Don't you see the ultimate joke in religion? None are the same. Why don't we all believe exactly the same?

----------


## Roadmaster

> There is general agreement amongst biblical scholars that God, Allah, and Jehovah are one and the same being. These three religions are known as the Abrahamic religions and are thought to all worship the same God.
> 
>  Look at it this way. If Jesus were indeed God then the Jews would have accepted him as their God too.


 These biblical scholars as you call them are lying. He never says this and the Holy Ghost is witness to whom Jesus is. Only the Holy Ghost can teach the Bible, not men. They can only preach it.

----------


## Roadmaster

> No one is asking you to change, roadmaster.


 Because they don't believe in Jesus and what He did they pose as bible scholars for the ones who don't know His word. Many of the things Christians have in their heads come from the Talmud and not His word. To them Jesus is still a deceiver and liar that practiced witchcraft. I have to speak up for His truth.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Jew hatred is an excellent tool used to placate and control the masses.

----------

JustPassinThru (06-02-2015)

----------


## Jeff0463

> The Church has had millenia to come up with all the proper answers to everything and if you still don't believe there is always that five letter work that encompasses all...faith. Don't get me wrong, I believe in God, I just don't always believe what our Priest tells us because it's all too pat, too boxed, too convenient. You truly believe in Jesus, great...others truly believe in Budda. Don't you see the ultimate joke in religion? None are the same. Why don't we all believe exactly the same?


The fact that there are so many beliefs about who God is  tells me that it is all a fairy tale. 
Where is the consistency and credibility?

----------


## Jeff0463

> I love Jesus more than my life, possessions, family, or anything else. You will never change that nor will I ever deny Him. I will not back down to anyone in the world. If you have favor of this world then you are saying one thing to one group and something else to another. The ones without Him are always going to call you hateful, bigot ect for the same reasons they hated Him. It's not like He didn't warn you.


It might be best if you learned to live and let live. 

One must distinguish the Jew as a religious person and the Jew as a nationalistic aggressor.
Frankly it seems that Judaism promotes xenophobia and aggression, just as Islam does.
That is because Judaism is more than a mere religious system and gets into economics, governance, and other issues that people face. It is a comprehensive prescription for living for the ancient Jews.

----------


## Coolwalker

> The fact that there are so many beliefs about who God is  tells me that it is all a fairy tale. 
> Where is the consistency and credibility?


Well if you deny Allah you'll get your head cut off, if you deny Jesus you'll get eye-rolls, if you deny any other religion no one really cares. I do believe in God...I've never seen Him or heard him but I'm not so arrogant to think that some Supreme Being didn't create this world, the universe and us. I also believe we can't be alone in the universe. All I really know is that people get really pissed about religion and I've never figured out why that is @Jeff0463 .

----------


## Roadmaster

> The Church has had millenia to come up with all the proper answers to everything and if you still don't believe there is always that five letter work that encompasses all...faith. Don't get me wrong, I believe in God, I just don't always believe what our Priest tells us because it's all too pat, too boxed, too convenient. You truly believe in Jesus, great...others truly believe in Budda. Don't you see the ultimate joke in religion? None are the same. Why don't we all believe exactly the same?


Because you listen to men. These pastors today go to schools as if they can teach them the Bible. They bring in the Talmud thinking. These schools are a curse. You can't mix His word with other doctrines. His word is perfect. They don't need study books or commentaries. They don't need to dumb down the word for kids. Moses was taught as a very young child. When he became 40 he followed Christ. People wonder why kids grow up and go to liberal churches or stop going. They tell kids Church is suppose to be fun, push them into a room with cookies, where is fun in the Bible. The sermons are not over their heads. He said suffer not the children to come to Him.

----------


## Katzndogz

Of course Moses was taught as a very young child.  He was taught that Osiris chased the sun across the sky and Pharoah was the living God, like every other Egyptian child.  He was taught that when he died his soul would be weighed by Maat against a feather.

The one thing Moses didn't do was follow Christ.  There was no Christ.  Christ followed Moses and had Passover supper to remember how God protected the Jewish people when death walked Egypt.  

You really can't rewrite the Bible and the Talmud and the Torah to suit your own ignorance.

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-01-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

He was given back to his mom for a short while. Jesus said to even bring infants in His presence.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Because you listen to men. These pastors today go to schools as if they can teach them the Bible. They bring in the Talmud thinking. These schools are a curse. You can't mix His word with other doctrines. His word is perfect. They don't need study books or commentaries. They don't need to dumb down the word for kids. Moses was taught as a very young child. When he became 40 he followed Christ. People wonder why kids grow up and go to liberal churches or stop going. They tell kids Church is suppose to be fun, push them into a room with cookies, where is fun in the Bible. The sermons are not over their heads. He said suffer not the children to come to Him.


Those words you keep talking about were written down by men...300 years from His death. How accurate do you really believe 300 years of word of mouth to be? Seriously! Start a secret, tell someone and wait even one day and when it gets back to you, you will not recognize it at all.

----------


## Katzndogz

> He was given back to his mom for a short while. Jesus said to even bring infants in His presence.


Are you honestly trying to say that Moses' biological mother was a Christian?  There was no Christ.  There was no Christ before Jesus was born and none while he lived.

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-01-2015),sotmfs (06-05-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Those words you keep talking about were written down by men...300 years from His death. How accurate do you really believe 300 years of word of mouth to be? Seriously! Start a secret, tell someone and wait even one day and when it gets back to you, you will not recognize it at all.


Inspired by the Holy Ghost. It's His book. If you knew Him you would know this

----------


## Roadmaster

> Are you honestly trying to say that Moses' biological mother was a Christian?  There was no Christ.  There was no Christ before Jesus was born and none while he lived.


 God and Christ are the same. Christ is the Word. Jesus was from the beginning of time. He was reborn as He wants all to be. Yes she knew God. Why don't you get this. When He told them He knew Abraham and they said to Him you are not 40 years old, He said before Abraham was I am. You are acting like them.

----------


## patrickt

> He told you a long time ago they didn't know Him or the Father. I don't back down to Jewish or Muslims and I am not a coward to His word. I also know what's going on in Syria. Many Christians fled to Syria when the Iraq war started because under Assad they had freedom of Religion and were protected. Israel wants Assad replaced knowing Christians will be slaughtered and are being. With Assad out the way to them it's a step towards liberating Jerusalem. You don't pray to the same God I do. Jack you can push this we all pray to the same God all you want, but it's a lie and He said so. I talk against these commentaries in Bibles and these self help books on the Bible because they were written by Talmudic Jewish people that don't know Jesus. All a Christian needs is the Word and not these new Bibles these people are distorting, The Holy Ghost and they won't be led astray. The Holy Ghost won't teach you wrong. Christians talk about we need to stand against Muslims well no you need to stand against any doctrine without Jesus. There is a song in Israel some of these Talmud Jewish people are singing "Jesus is a bastard, we will have the last word" Got news for you Jesus already won and He is King.


How sad.

----------

Katzndogz (06-01-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> How sad.


How sad indeed.

----------


## Roadmaster

Yes it is sad when Christians support these groups in this doctrine as they were back then without Christ that hated Him. Then they say no Judaism doesn't hate Christ well yes they do so much that they try to pass hate laws in mostly Christian countries because they consider His own words hate.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

I really do not understand this hatred towards Jews. They,  unlike mooslims, truly do want to live in peace in their own land. It was given to them following WWII so let them live just as everyone else wants to live.

----------


## Jeff0463

> Oh now you going to call us Hitler because we tell the truth. It doesn't work with me. His word has authority and I won't back down from it. They don't scare me.


Prejudice is a two way street.  Keep that in mind the next time you feel like Christians are being picked on. If the Jews were threatening Christians you might have cause to complain but I cannot see that being the case. 

You reap  what you sow. Perhaps you would be happier on a religious based forum?

----------

NuYawka (06-02-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Prejudice is a two way street.  Keep that in mind the next time you feel like Christians are being picked on. If the Jews were threatening Christians you might have cause to complain but I cannot see that being the case. 
> 
> You reap  what you sow. Perhaps you would be happier on a religious based forum?


I see their groups show up every time against Christian rights and they do it with the money Christians give them. We are bigot for not wanting boys and girls to shower together, racist for not wanting open borders, haters because we preach against the gay lifestyle. And haters because we say Christ is the only way. and should be ashamed to be white. We don't go out and bother them, they come to us to fight against us.

----------


## Roadmaster

I will therefore put you in remembrance, though ye once knew this, how that the Lord, having saved the people out of the land of Egypt, afterward destroyed them that believed not.6 And the angels which kept not their first estate, but left their own habitation, he hath reserved in everlasting chains under darkness unto the judgment of the great day.
7 Even as Sodom and Gomorrha, and the cities about them in like manner, giving themselves over to fornication, and going after strange flesh, are set forth for an example, suffering the vengeance of eternal fire.
8 Likewise also these _filthy_ dreamers defile the flesh, despise dominion, and speak evil of dignities.

They keep trying to tell Christians and strange flesh is gays, that this is normal and it's working. When He gives them over to this by their own sins they are like a dog that will eat their own vomit. Most men even non religious ones don't look at a guy and think they want him like that. Just like there is a part in us that won't eat our own vomit, it's vile. They will promote this on TV as if they can love one another like men and woman. They want to teach this in schools. They want to paint them as nice people. Do they teach that 76% of gay men have HIV and have had over 200 lovers and that's a low number for most. No but they will tell you to watch what you eat, try to enforce certain foods.

Now you can call me hate.

----------


## JackSchlitz



----------


## JackSchlitz

*What Did Jesus Preach?*

----------


## JackSchlitz

*What Did Jesus Preach?  Jesus Preached The Kingdom of God.  


*
Jesus Christ came to earth as a _messenger_ from God the Father:

Behold, I send My messenger [John the Baptist], and he will prepare the way before Me. And the Lord, whom you seek, will suddenly come to His temple, even the *Messenger* of the covenant, in whom you delight. Behold, He is coming," says the LORD of hosts. (Malachi 3:1)


Jesus did not speak His own words, but the words that _the Father_ gave Him (John 8:38-42; 12:49-50; 14:24). His message was _not_ primarily about Himself, but rather the good news that the Father ordained to be announced on earth. While Jesus Christ was categorically _the_ most important individual ever to walk this earth, the Bible shows clearly that the gospel that Jesus brought was _not_ simply about Himself. Read His statements, and prove this for yourself:

» And Jesus went about all Galilee, teaching in their synagogues, preaching the _gospel of the kingdom_, and healing all kinds of sickness and all kinds of disease among the people. (Matthew 4:23)

» And Jesus went about all the cities and villages, teaching in their synagogues, preaching _the gospel of the kingdom_, and healing every sickness and every disease among the people. (Matthew 9:35)

» Now after John was put in prison, Jesus came to Galilee, preaching the _gospel of the kingdom of God_, and saying, "The time is fulfilled, and the _kingdom of God_ is at hand. Repent, and believe in the gospel." (Mark 1:14-15)

» [Jesus] said to them, "I must preach the _kingdom of God_ to the other cities also, because for this purpose I have been sent." (Luke 4:43)

» Now it came to pass, afterward, that [Jesus] went through every city and village, preaching and bringing the glad tidings [gospel] of the _kingdom of God_. (Luke 8:1)

» The law and the prophets were until John. Since that time the _kingdom of God has been preached_, and everyone is pressing into it. And it is easier for heaven and earth to pass away than for one tittle of the law to fail. (Luke 16:16-17)

» And this _gospel of the kingdom_ will be preached in all the world as a witness to all the nations, and then the end will come. (Matthew 24:14)

http://www.truegospel.org/index.cfm/...sus-Preach.htm

----------


## Victory

Funny how when you call a spade a "spade" and call out all the real hate as "hate". . .all that hate seems to evaporate.

_Oh who?  Little ol' me?  Hate the Jews?  Well, heavens to Betsy I never promoted that!_

It doesn't matter what the Jew haters say in this thread.  Their record is a mile long.

----------


## JackSchlitz

*Where Will the Kingdom Be Established?*

A dominant falsehood that Satan has foisted on mankind is the belief that one's soul goes to heaven after death. Many people assume that the phrase _Kingdom of God_ is synonymous with _heaven_, but the Bible teaches that when Jesus Christ returns, the Kingdom of God will be established _on earth_!
First, notice how the Bible completely refutes the notion of "going to heaven" after death. Peter tells the crowd on the day ofPentecost, "Men and brethren, let me speak freely to you of the patriarch David, that he is both dead and buried, and his tomb is with us to this day.. .. For David did not ascend into the heavens" (Acts 2:29, 34). This "man after God's own heart" is not in heaven, but still in the grave! Our Savior confirms this in John 3:13: "_No one_ has ascended to heaven but He who came down from heaven, that is, the Son of Man who is in heaven."
The dead saints of the Old and New Testaments alike are sleeping in their graves, awaiting the resurrection - without consciousness (Ecclesiastes 9:5, 10). Job describes waiting for the resurrection in this way: "If a man _dies_, shall he live again? All the days of my hard service I will wait, till my _change_ comes. You shall call, and I will answer You. . ." (Job 14:14-15).
Many verses refer to the dead as "sleeping," and this analogy comes from the fact that when a person sleeps deeply, many unaccounted hours may pass. Likewise, during the time we are dead, we will have no consciousness, no awareness. Many years may elapse between the time that we die and our resurrection, but we will not be aware of the passing of time. It will be as if we blinked, and then are alive again. Thus, from the point of view of consciousness, it will seem like we have gone from the physical body to the spiritual immediately, despite perhaps many years separating death and resurrection.
Paul teaches in I Corinthians 15 that the resurrection does not occur until Jesus Christ returns - at which point the "dead in Christ" will be resurrected with spiritual bodies, and the living saints will be changed to spirit "in the twinkling of an eye" (verse 52). If the saints were to go to heaven automatically after death, what need would there be for a resurrection? In verse 53, Paul even says that the "mortal" will have to "put on immortality," meaning we do not now have it (see also Romans 2:7). Only Godhas immortality now (I Timothy 6:15-16).
In the Beatitudes of Matthew 5, Jesus says that the poor in spiritreceive the "kingdom of heaven," while the meek "inherit the earth" (Matthew 5:3, 5; see also Psalm 37:11). Will God divide the "poor in spirit" saints from the "meek" saints, sending them to different places? If a saint is both meek and poor in spirit, will he inherit both heaven and earth? No - this apparent conundrum dissolves when we realize that Matthew uses the phrase "kingdom of heaven," whereas the other gospel writers refer to the "kingdom of God." Obviously, the "kingdom of God" does not mean that the Kingdom is _located__ in_ God, but that it belongs to God. In the same way, the "kingdom of heaven" simply means that the Kingdom is owned by "heaven," where God's throne is. The poor in spirit will inherit the same Kingdom that the meek will - and that Kingdom will be set up on earth.
Galatians 3:29 says that if we belong to Christ, then we are considered to be Abraham's seed, and thus heirs (though not yet inheritors) of the promises to him. Whatever Abraham inherits in the resurrection, we also will inherit. Genesis 13:15 says that the inheritance is eternal, and Romans 4:13 explains that the promise is expanded to include the whole _world_. "Heaven," though, was not a part of the promises to Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob, or to us.
The Bible shows that the Kingdom of God will be set up on the earth: "And You have made them a kingdom (royal race) and priests to our God, and they shall reign on the earth!" (Revelation 5:10, _The Amplified Bible_). Notice Revelation 11:15 as well, which prophesies that Christ's Kingdom will take over the kingdoms of this earth:Then the seventh angel sounded: And there were loud voices in heaven, saying, "The kingdoms _of this world_have become the kingdoms of our Lord and of His Christ, and He shall reign forever and ever!"Three times in the book of Revelation, the apostle John describes the "holy city," New Jerusalem, coming down _out of heaven_, rather than being _in_ heaven (Revelation 3:12; 21:2, 10). New Jerusalem will be set up on the new - cleansed and purified - earth. God Himself will dwell with men - not in heaven but in New Jerusalem on earth:And I saw a _new heaven_ and a _new earth_, for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away. Also there was no more sea. Then I, John, saw the holy city, New Jerusalem, _coming down out of heaven_ from God, prepared as a bride adorned for her husband. And I heard a loud voice from heaven saying, "Behold, the tabernacle of God is _with men_, and _He will dwell with them_, and they shall be His people. God Himself will be with them and be their God. And God will wipe away every tear from their eyes; there shall be no more death, nor sorrow, nor crying. There shall be no more pain, for the former things have passed away. ... He who overcomes shall inherit all things, and I will be his God and he shall be My son." (Revelation 21:1-4, 7)Many centuries of pagan tradition have convinced people that heaven is their "home" and their reward when they die. Nevertheless, the biblical record is plain: God's Kingdom will be established on the earth He created, and it will be an everlasting Kingdom. (For more examples of the Kingdom being established on earth, see Psalm 2:6-8; 47:1-9; Jeremiah 23:5; Ezekiel 37:21-28; Daniel 2:44-45; 7:17-18, 27; Micah 4:1-5; Zechariah 9:9-10;14:9, 16-17; Revelation 2:26-27.)


http://www.truegospel.org/index.cfm/...stablished.htm

----------


## Roadmaster

Jesus in the resurrection It just wasn't His spirit that raised from the dead it was also His body. 
36 And as they thus spake, Jesus himself stood in the midst of them, and saith unto them, Peace _be_ unto you.
37 But they were terrified and affrighted, and supposed that they had seen a spirit.
38 And he said unto them, Why are ye troubled? and why do thoughts arise in your hearts?
39 Behold my hands and my feet, that it is I myself: handle me, and see; for a spirit hath not flesh and bones, as ye see me have.
40 And when he had thus spoken, he shewed them _his_ hands and _his_ feet.
41 And while they yet believed not for joy, and wondered, he said unto them, Have ye here any meat?
42 And they gave him a piece of a broiled fish, and of an honeycomb.

Those JW's don't like to debate Him either because they have their own books that say different from the Bible. They deny the most important part. The bodily resurrection of Jesus and is essential to salvation.

----------


## JackSchlitz

*Israel and The Kingdom of God


*God set apart the nation and people of Israel so He could reveal Himself to the world. It is paramount that the Church today understands God's role for Israel in His Kingdom. We must also understand how we are to relate to the nation of Israel and the Jewish people as we draw near to the return of Jesus, the Jewish Messiah. In this seminar, we will explore what the Bible has to say about Israel, how the Church is grafted into God's covenants with Israel, and what that means in this age.

http://ihop-atlanta.com/en_israel_seminar.html

----------


## JackSchlitz

What roadmaster and those of his ilk need to understand.......................God is not yet done with Israel.


Paul anticipated a question that would surely arise among his Gentile readers: “I say then, have they stumbled that they should fall?” (Romans 11:1)—Gentile believers would be tempted to dismiss Israel because it appeared they would never recover. Even today, there are those who advocate supersessionism or replacement theology, which holds that the Church has completely _replaced Israel and will inherit the promises to be fulfilled only in a spiritualsense. In other words, according to this view, ethnic Israel is forever excluded from the promises—the Jews will not literally inherit the Promised Land. What then would happen to Israel? What about the Old Testament prophecies that Israel as a nation would repent and be re-gathered to the land in the last days as a permanent possession (Deuteronomy 30:1–10)?

Romans 11thus conclusively shows Gentile believers that God is not yet “done” with Israel, who has only temporarily lost the privilege of representing God as His people. Since “the gifts and calling of God are irrevocable” (11:29), “all Israel will be saved” in order to fulfill God’s covenant with ethnic Israel (11:25–28), including the promise of land inheritance (Deuteronomy 30:1–10).

While the “natural branches” were cut off because Israel failed, God’s purposes are not complete until Israel is also grafted back into the people of God to share in the promises to Abraham and his seed. This brings full circle God’s larger redemptive plan (Romans 11:30–36) for both Jews and Gentiles as distinct populations within the people of God in the Davidic (or Millennial) Kingdom. Indeed, the prophets saw this Kingdom as the “final form” of the olive tree, so that Israel—reversing roles—would then bless the Gentiles, enabling them to join the people of God (seeZechariah 8:13,20–23).

Read more:http://www.gotquestions.org/grafted-...#ixzz3bvDCzNT2_

----------


## QuaseMarco

> God is not yet done with Israel.


That's awfully gracious.  :Smiley20:

----------


## JackSchlitz

* Are Israel and the church the same thing? Does God still have a plan for Israel?"


*This topic is one of the more controversial in the Church today, and it has significant implications regarding the way we interpret Scripture, especially concerning the end times. More importantly, it has great significance in that it affects the way we understand the very nature and character of God Himself.

http://www.gotquestions.org/Israel-church.html

Bottom Line:  God’s unconditional promises are not invalidated by the unfaithfulness of man. Nothing we do is ever a surprise to God, and He does not need to adjust His plans according to the way we behave. No, God is sovereign over all things—past, present and future—and what He has foreordained for both Israel and the Church will come to pass, regardless of circumstances.Romans 3:3-4explains that Israel’s unbelief would not nullify His promises concerning them: “What if some did not have faith? Will their lack of faith nullify God's faithfulness? Not at all! Let God be true, and every man a liar. As it is written: ‘So that you may be proved right when you speak and prevail when you judge.’"

Promises made to Israel are still going to be kept in the future. We can be sure that all God has said is true and will take place, because of His character and consistency. The Church does not replace Israel and should not expect a symbolic fulfillment of the promises of the Old Covenant As one reads Scripture, it is necessary to keep Israel and the Church separate.

Read more:http://www.gotquestions.org/Israel-c...#ixzz3c0ji1dfN

----------


## Swedgin

The Glorious (Fallen) Angel speaks in the ears of all humanity.

Each and everyone one of us has FREE CHOICE:  Listen to him, or, listen to God.

It really is that simple.....

----------


## JackSchlitz

What is the Milennial Kingdom?

The *millennial kingdom is the title given to the 1000-year reign of Jesus Christ on the earth. Some seek to interpret the 1000 years in an allegorical manner. They understand the 1000 years as merely a figurative way of saying “a long period of time,” not a literal, physical reign of Jesus Christ on the earth.

http://www.gotquestions.org/millennium.html
*

----------


## JackSchlitz

The Kingdom Of God

A kingdom requires a king, a law, a people and a territory - See more at: http://www.the-gospel-truth.info/bib....g2675ioa.dpuf

----------


## JackSchlitz

The Kingdom Of God

A kingdom requires a king, a law, a people and a territory.

http://www.the-gospel-truth.info/bib...ingdom-of-god/

----------


## Pepper Belly

Lots of people scream bigotry when any criticism is levied against their pet group.

----------


## Canadianeye

> The hatred of the Jew is satanically inspired. 
> 
>  Many people have been led astray by Satan....many of these even claim to be born again Christians....primarily I think because such people(and you see them on here)have not studied the Bible as a whole.....and not even very much of the New Testatment.
> 
> http://www.jewishawareness.org/satan...ed-for-israel/


I asked a Jew today about this, and then looked into one of the answers he gave me. Interesting to say the least.

The freaking christians because of certain religious christian beliefs, could not get into money lending etc...so they designated that area to the jews, because they *could*.

So, over many centuries they became good at it, and by extension...despised.

Therefore, not just the deicide did the christians revile the jews, but for excelling at what THEY tasked them to do.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-04-2015),FirstGenCanadian (06-05-2015),OriginalCyn (07-19-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I asked a Jew today about this, and then looked into one of the answers he gave me. Interesting to say the least.
> 
> The freaking christians because of certain religious christian beliefs, could not get into money lending etc...so they designated that area to the jews, because they *could*.
> 
> So, over many centuries they became good at it, and by extension...despised.
> 
> Therefore, not just the deicide did the christians revile the jews, but for excelling at what THEY tasked them to do.


Actually, it is the Jewish propensity to tribalize their business dealings that has backfired on them historically.

----------


## JackSchlitz

Will The Vatican Build The Third Jewish Temple?

*The Vatican Is Harboring a Huge Secret Plan to Build the Third Jewish Temple? This Epic Plan Will Change Everything You Know*

http://beforeitsnews.com/christian-n...d-2509232.html

----------


## goosey

Just like the Bilderbergs and in the past all the royalty of Europe was related.  Sure they'd fight a bit but that's usual with extended families.  

The heads of State, for the most part, are allied against the masses. There is no countries anymore, just globe.

----------


## sooda

> Will The Vatican Build The Third Jewish Temple?
> 
> *The Vatican Is Harboring a Huge Secret Plan to Build the Third Jewish Temple? This Epic Plan Will Change Everything You Know…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/christian-n...d-2509232.html


What absolute baloney..............

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> What absolute baloney..............


Ditto

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Actually, it is the Jewish propensity to tribalize their business dealings that has backfired on them historically.


Gar Bage of the first order.  The Jew has been hated because he was the money man.  As Candianeye pointed out the Jew became the money lender because Christians could not collect interest on lending money.  Why would I lend you money if I couldn't make money on the deal?  So, Christians did not lend money.  Jews were not so enjoined from charging interest.  So, the Jew is a good businessman.  So what, how in the hell is that "tribal".  Many groups stay within their own culture and prosper as a result.  This hatred of the Jew borders on insanity.

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-04-2015)

----------


## goosey

> Gar Bage of the first order.  The Jew has been hated because he was the money man.  As Candianeye pointed out the Jew became the money lender because Christians could not collect interest on lending money.  Why would I lend you money if I couldn't make money on the deal?  So, Christians did not lend money.  Jews were not so enjoined from charging interest.  So, the Jew is a good businessman.  So what, how in the hell is that "tribal".  Many groups stay within their own culture and prosper as a result.  This hatred of the Jew borders on insanity.


You are hated because you are murderous crooks and deviants.

----------


## sooda

Note the sources.


For many years, the Vatican has been investing large sums in purchasing assets in Jerusalem, with the purpose of blurring the city’s Jewish character,” Yoni Chetboun of the Jewish HomeIf that’s not shocking enough how about this. Back in December 2013, there were negations going on between John Kerry and Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about giving Jerusalem Holy Sites to the Vatican. Here is the report from WND.com  “TEL AVIV – Secretary of State John Kerry quietly presented a U.S. plan for eastern Jerusalem that calls for an international administrative mandate to control holy sites in the area, according to informed Palestinian and Israeli diplomatic sources.

----------


## goosey

> Note the sources.
> 
> 
> For many years, the Vatican has been investing large sums in purchasing assets in Jeruswith the purpose of blurring the city’s Jewish character,” Yoni Chetboun of the Jewish HomeIf that’s not shocking enough how about this. Back in December 2013, there were negations going on between John Kerry and Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu about giving Jerusalem Holy Sites to the Vatican. Here is the report from WND.com  “TEL AVIV – Secretary of State John Kerry quietly presented a U.S. plan for eastern Jerusalem that calls for an international administrative mandate to control holy sites in the area, according to informed Palestinian and Israeli diplomatic sources.


Haha. Maybe Israels not as nationalist as the stormfronters would have us believe. After all, they are 100% beholden to foriegn powers for their very existance. Maybe the jew-guilt is wearing off. They must have some terrible enemies in tbe Vatican. Terrible enemies indeed. 

Not everyone is Goosey. Goosey is the wild goose chase. The wolves are coming.

----------


## Adam Larsen

Jews are an illness for the whole humanity. They rule any country in the world but there is no peace anywhere. We allow them to penetrate into all the political structures and occupy business here in the USA. And they treat us like slaves.

----------

goosey (06-05-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

More jew hate. This is getting pretty tiresome. Jew hate threads every day.

----------

sotmfs (06-05-2015)

----------


## goosey

> Jews are an illness for the whole humanity. They rule any country in the world but there is no peace anywhere. We allow them to penetrate into all the political structures and occupy business here in the USA. And they treat us like slaves.


They are merciless vicious brutes.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I asked a Jew today about this, and then looked into one of the answers he gave me. Interesting to say the least.
> 
> The freaking christians because of certain religious christian beliefs, could not get into money lending etc...so they designated that area to the jews, because they *could*.
> 
> So, over many centuries they became good at it, and by extension...despised.
> 
> Therefore, not just the deicide did the christians revile the jews, but for excelling at what THEY tasked them to do.


That makes a lot of sense.  Similar to what a lot of companies do if they are in the Non for profit category.  They create a sister company to take profits, and still keep their non for profit statues.  Good for taxes and the like.

Look into the Merchant of Venice.  Even in plays, there are historical notes that were not decided by the victors.




> To bait fish withal; If it will feed nothing else, it will feed my revenge.
> He hath disgraced me and hindered me half a million
> Laughed at my losses, mocked at my gains,
> Scorned my nation, Thwarted my bargains,
> And what's his reason? I am a Jew!
> Hath not a Jew eyes? Hath not a Jew hands, organs,
> dimensions, senses, affections, passions; fed with
> the same food, hurt with the same weapons, subject
> to the same diseases, healed by the same means,
> ...

----------


## sotmfs

> There is no jew hate.  
> 
> The highest jewish power on Earth, for ~80 years was the Soviet Union.  At its beginning, they started with this public statement.  "The antichrists are the real enemies of socialism.  We hold that we need to wage a real struggle against real enemies."  So, are you a satan, for opposing jewish power?  Are you a communist?


LOL!! Is that a fact.

----------

goosey (06-05-2015)

----------


## sotmfs

> Jews are an illness for the whole humanity. They rule any country in the world but there is no peace anywhere. We allow them to penetrate into all the political structures and occupy business here in the USA. And they treat us like slaves.


LOL!You allowed them?Why in hell did you do that?
You do not know any Jews do you?

----------


## sotmfs

> More jew hate. This is getting pretty tiresome. Jew hate threads every day.


And most probably never had a conversation with a Jew.

----------


## sotmfs

> You are hated because you are murderous crooks and deviants.


All Jews? Every single one?The entire kit and caboodle?
Or only the few that are murderous crooks and deviants?

----------


## sotmfs

> Lots of people scream bigotry when any criticism is levied against their pet group.


No,not really.Nothing wrong with criticism.Lumping an entire group as being evil,trying to control the world,blah,blah,blah is not criticism.It is ignorance and bigotry.

----------


## sotmfs

> Funny how when you call a spade a "spade" and call out all the real hate as "hate". . .all that hate seems to evaporate.
> 
> _Oh who?  Little ol' me?  Hate the Jews?  Well, heavens to Betsy I never promoted that!_
> 
> It doesn't matter what the Jew haters say in this thread.  Their record is a mile long.


It is just criticism!!!LOL!

----------


## sotmfs

> Maybe religion is God's little joke on humanity and he sits back chuckling at our stupidity because no two religions are the same and we find it necessary to go to war over stupid issues. I believe in God but I also believe he has a sense of humor.


I do not believe in god.But I do believe if god exists he would most definitely have a great sense of humour

----------


## goosey

> All Jews? Every single one?The entire kit and caboodle?
> Or only the few that are murderous crooks and deviants?


Not all, no. I have a habit of talking in absolutes. I'm excitable and recently my jewish friend betrayed me grievously. I grew up with Jews which makes me all the more shocked at how evil they mostly are.

----------


## goosey

Jews suffer zero discrimination.  How dare they compare themselves with visibe minorities like blacks or asians.

----------


## sotmfs

> Not all, no. I have a habit of talking in absolutes. I'm excitable and recently my jewish friend betrayed me grievously. I grew up with Jews which makes me all the more shocked at how evil they mostly are.


I have a different experience.Most of the Jews I know are decent kind people.
But then again,I am decent and kind.

----------


## sotmfs

> Jews suffer zero discrimination.  How dare they compare themselves with visibe minorities like blacks or asians.


Not True.

----------


## goosey

> I have a different experience.Most of the Jews I know are decent kind people.
> But then again,I am decent and kind.


Are you infering I'm not decent and kind?

----------


## goosey

> not True.


If you "pass" as a gentile,  then no discrimination.

----------


## sotmfs

> Are you infering I'm not decent and kind?


Of course not.I do not know enough about you to make such a judgement.

----------


## sotmfs

> Are you infering I'm not decent and kind?


Of course not! I do not know you well enough to do that.

----------


## sotmfs

> If you "pass" as a gentile,  then no discrimination.


Of course.
I am very gentle.

----------


## goosey

> Of course not.I do not know enough about you to make such a judgement.


Jews have a huge generous streak, and some are gentle, but too many of them use us for their own advantage. Many of them truly think we are beasts. Being of a strongly Australian identification,  I can't understand such exploitation. 

Here Is an example. In the 70s a jewish property developer built a venue and made a female impersonation show, in darlinghurst I think. In Australia this caused fasination and made money. The star of this show was one of the early sex change girls in this country. He gave her a great job and fulfilling life.

-I know people are going to rip into me for saying that-

However, he was aledgedly involved in organised crime. ...

My problem is though, why do they so readily betray you? It's like they think we are livestock.

----------


## East of the Beast

> "You don't pray to the same God I do. Jack you can push this we all pray to the same God all you want, but it's a lie and He said so."
> 
> Roadmaster, I have gone to fundamentalist Christian churches and know where you are coming from. Fundies see Jesus as God  Almighty himself but other Christians see him being endowed with God's traits.  There is a difference.  Others see Jesus as being the Son of God, so how can he be that and God Almighty.  You are entitled to your own beliefs but you need to understand why folks do not see it your way before bad mouthing anyone.
> 
> There is general agreement amongst biblical scholars that God, Allah, and Jehovah are one and the same being. These three religions are known as the Abrahamic religions and are thought to all worship the same God.
> 
> Look at it this way. If Jesus were indeed God then the Jews would have accepted him as their God too.
> 
> I think your fundamentalist view of the issue comes from how you interpret the first few verses of the book of John. If you were to read beyond that point you would see Christ talking to someone.  Surely he was not talking to himself.
> ...


*John 1 New International Version (NIV)**The Word Became Flesh**1* In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.*2* He was with God in the beginning. *3* Through him all things were made; without him nothing was made that has been made. *4* In him was life, and that life was the light of all mankind. *5* The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome[a] it.

----------


## East of the Beast

As for the hatred some "Christians" have for Jews it's probably because of this...

_Pilate Washes his Hands_
24When Pilate saw that he was accomplishing nothing, but rather that a riot was starting, he took water and washed his hands in front of the crowd, saying, "I am innocent of this Man's blood; see to that yourselves." 25And all the people said, *"His blood shall be on us and on our children!"* 26Then he released Barabbas for them; but after having Jesus scourged, he handed Him over to be crucified.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-05-2015)

----------


## goosey

> As for the hatred some "Christians" have for Jews it's probably because of this...
> 
> _Pilate Washes his Hands_
> 24When Pilate saw that he was accomplishing nothing, but rather that a riot was starting, he took water and washed his hands in front of the crowd, saying, "I am innocent of this Man's blood; see to that yourselves." 25And all the people said, *"His blood shall be on us and on our children!"* 26Then he released Barabbas for them; but after having Jesus scourged, he handed Him over to be crucified.


Probably true. ignorance creates hate for some, but not me. I hate from experience. I have a massive capacity for hatred. I also am absurdly forgiving, but Im very afraid of Jews. Very.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Probably true. ignorance creates hate for some, but not me. I hate from experience. I have a massive capacity for hatred. I also am absurdly forgiving, but Im very afraid of Jews. Very.


I've had very little dealings with Jewish people.The only interaction I've had is with an old New Jersey couple who decided to retire in my little town.I did some plumbing for them and found them to be polite and friendly.

----------


## goosey

> I've had very little dealings with Jewish people.The only interaction I've had is with an old New Jersey couple who decided to retire in my little town.I did some plumbing for them and found them to be polite and friendly.


Oh they are the most dangerous when they seem like they like you. When they are unhappy with me I feel safe. When they are pleased, I know my death is near.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Oh they are the most dangerous when they seem like they like you. When they are unhappy with me I feel safe. When they are pleased, I know my death is near.


It's really hard to imagine what you are saying is true.Not calling you a liar but I'll say you sound like you are given to exaggeration and embellishment.

----------

NuYawka (06-06-2015)

----------


## goosey

> It's really hard to imagine what you are saying is true.Not calling you a liar but I'll say you sound like you are given to exaggeration and embellishment.


Progressives will do anything.  Anything. Did you see the youtube video where the anti-fascists fill a bucket with their urine and throw it over the national socialists?

Thats nothing. But Id sooner shoot someone than subject them to that indignity wouldnt you?

Make no mistake. The wester world wasnt brought to its knees lightly. It was done by unrelenting, militant terrorism. We are at war. 

Our character forbids us to fight them on their terms, so stock your ammunition, train your wives, children. Stay vigilant. 

the problem I had with this war is I never believed it either. Not enough. But make no mistake.  Its real. We are in the open ocean and bullsharks are nipping at us.

They are lebonese in white flesh. Purely savage.

----------


## Rudy2D

> There is general agreement amongst biblical scholars that God, Allah, and Jehovah are one and the same being.


Horseshit.





> Being a service oriented person I think that what people do with their faith is more important than what they believe about the  Holy Triumvirate.  This definition, for lack of a better term,
> was coined by mortal men, church leaders, at one of the early Christian Councils, as they were called. It may have been one of the councils at a place called Trent.


Wrong again.  Theophilus, Patriarch of Antioch first promulgated the Doctrine of the Trinity; it was later refined by Tertullian--a Roman lawyer--then further refined by Augustine, prior to being incorporated into the Canon at Nicaea.

----------


## goosey

I'm disappointed that Jeff and I are at odds. He's a very subtle, personable and well reasoning person.

----------


## sotmfs

> Jews have a huge generous streak, and some are gentle, but too many of them use us for their own advantage. Many of them truly think we are beasts. Being of a strongly Australian identification,  I can't understand such exploitation. 
> 
> Here Is an example. In the 70s a jewish property developer built a venue and made a female impersonation show, in darlinghurst I think. In Australia this caused fasination and made money. The star of this show was one of the early sex change girls in this country. He gave her a great job and fulfilling life.
> 
> -I know people are going to rip into me for saying that-
> 
> However, he was aledgedly involved in organised crime. ...
> 
> My problem is though, why do they so readily betray you? It's like they think we are livestock.


Judging and claiming a whole group of people act as a whole and the actions of a minority justify judging the majority is absurd.

I got cheated by a Scotchman once.Another beat up a friend of mine.I tell you the Scotch are nothing but a bunch of violent cheaters!

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> More jew hate. This is getting pretty tiresome. Jew hate threads every day.



Maybe we should start some Skinhead Hate threads, show them just how stupid they actually are.

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-05-2015)

----------


## sotmfs

> Maybe we should start some Skinhead Hate threads, show them just how stupid they actually are.


They would not get it,my friend.

----------


## goosey

> Judging and claiming a whole group of people act as a whole and the actions of a minority justify judging the majority is absurd.
> 
> I got cheated by a Scotchman once.Another beat up a friend of mine.I tell you the Scotch are nothing but a bunch of violent cheaters!


I agree. Vehemently.

----------


## goosey

> Maybe we should start some Skinhead Hate threads, show them just how stupid they actually are.


 Skinheads are, or were, inured to suffering from a lifetime of defeat. They had all different levels of Intelligence. 

I have nothing but respect and compassion for the least of them.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Some toads in the basement earn their living making people afraid or ramping up hate..
> 
> This bunch in NC is doing exactly that.
> 
> http://www.jewishawareness.org/category/israel-news/


Why don't you take your promo-Islamo horseshit and stick it in the handiest orifice of yours that you can find.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Probably true. ignorance creates hate for some, but not me. I hate from experience. I have a massive capacity for hatred. I also am absurdly forgiving, but Im very afraid of Jews. Very.


It's the mohel thing, huh.......

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

There is an old joke about three Arabs and a Jew sitting in a cafe.  A fly buzzes by the table and one the Arabs reaches out, catches the fly and eats it.  A few minutes later another fly comes past and another of the Arabs reaches out, catches it and eats that one too.  Then, another fly comes past, the Jew reaches out catches the fly and turns to the last Arab and says "want to buy a fly?"

This is what pisses off these small dick skinheads, the Jew can see a business opportunity and take advantage of it to provide for himself and his family.  The skinhead, hating himself and taking it out on all of those around him, can only sit around moaning about the evil jooooooo and demanding the government do something.

----------

East of the Beast (06-05-2015),Rudy2D (06-05-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I don't get the Jew-hate thing at all.


That's because it floats on a sea of superstitions and myths.

----------

RePHormed (06-07-2015),sotmfs (06-05-2015)

----------


## goosey

> It's the mohel thing, huh.......


How about.... <<<<<<INSULT REMOVED>>  YOU KNOW BETTER.  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> As for the hatred some "Christians" have for Jews it's probably because of this...
> 
> _Pilate Washes his Hands_
> 24When Pilate saw that he was accomplishing nothing, but rather that a riot was starting, he took water and washed his hands in front of the crowd, saying, "I am innocent of this Man's blood; see to that yourselves." 25And all the people said, *"His blood shall be on us and on our children!"* 26Then he released Barabbas for them; but after having Jesus scourged, he handed Him over to be crucified.



Which is nothing more than collective guilt.  Jesus had to be sacrificed in order to cleanse man of his sins.  Jesus would not still be walking the earth if the Jews had not demanded his death, some other group would have done so.  It was foretold that God would send his only Begotten Son to be sacrificed.  John 3-16 is the final word on this.

 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, .

----------

East of the Beast (06-05-2015)

----------


## goosey

> Which is nothing more than collective guilt.  Jesus had to be sacrificed in order to cleanse man of his sins.  Jesus would not still be walking the earth if the Jews had not demanded his death, some other group would have done so.  It was foretold that God would send his only Begotten Son to be sacrificed.  John 3-16 is the final word on this.
> 
>  For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, .


 Calm down Dr. Now is not the time for fear. That comes ...soon.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Calm down Dr. Now is not the time for fear. That comes ...soon.



What are you talking about?

----------


## goosey

> What are you talking about?


Maybe it's time we gave our good muslim friends a visit?

----------


## sooda

> There is an old joke about three Arabs and a Jew sitting in a cafe.  A fly buzzes by the table and one the Arabs reaches out, catches the fly and eats it.  A few minutes later another fly comes past and another of the Arabs reaches out, catches it and eats that one too.  Then, another fly comes past, the Jew reaches out catches the fly and turns to the last Arab and says "want to buy a fly?"
> 
> This is what pisses off these small dick skinheads, the Jew can see a business opportunity and take advantage of it to provide for himself and his family.  The skinhead, hating himself and taking it out on all of those around him, can only sit around moaning about the evil jooooooo and demanding the government do something.


What do you know about the size of Arab penises?????????

----------


## Canadianeye

> What do you know about the size of Arab penises?????????


Yet another area of your expertise?  :Sofa:

----------

NuYawka (06-06-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Yet another area of your expertise?


Nope.. I just question Birdbiter's expertise.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Maybe it's time we gave our good muslim friends a visit?



What are you talking about?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Excuse me, but I don't see where I mentioned the word Arab in connection with penis size.  Perhaps the good lady is projecting.  

What I said was "Those small dick skin heads"  The term skin heads does not and have never referred specifically to Arabs.  Perhaps some small dick skin heads may be of Arabic descent but the term normally applies to Anti Semetic Neo Nazis.  My belief is that skinheads have not fully developed in penis size and are therefore overcompensating by attacking Jews.  Not to say Jews are endowed more than any other group.

Perhaps Sooda can give us a link to the average Arabic penis size and how it may relate to the lift price of crude oil.

----------

Rudy2D (06-05-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Excuse me, but I don't see where I mentioned the word Arab in connection with penis size.  Perhaps the good lady is projecting.  
> 
> What I said was "Those small dick skin heads"  The term skin heads does not and have never referred specifically to Arabs.  Perhaps some small dick skin heads may be of Arabic descent but the term normally applies to Anti Semetic Neo Nazis.  My belief is that skinheads have not fully developed in penis size and are therefore overcompensating by attacking Jews.  Not to say Jews are endowed more than any other group.
> 
> Perhaps Sooda can give us a link to the average Arabic penis size and how it may relate to the lift price of crude oil.


Did you write this, or not?

There is an old joke about three Arabs and a Jew sitting in a cafe.  A fly buzzes by the table and one the Arabs reaches out, catches the fly and eats it.  A few minutes later another fly comes past and another of the Arabs reaches out, catches it and eats that one too.  Then, another fly comes past, the Jew reaches out catches the fly and turns to the last Arab and says "want to buy a fly?"

 This is what pisses off these small dick skinheads, the Jew can see a business opportunity and take advantage of it to provide for himself and his family.  The skinhead, hating himself and taking it out on all of those around him, can only sit around moaning about the evil jooooooo and demanding the government do something.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Did you write this, or not?
> 
> There is an old joke about three Arabs and a Jew sitting in a cafe.  A fly buzzes by the table and one the Arabs reaches out, catches the fly and eats it.  A few minutes later another fly comes past and another of the Arabs reaches out, catches it and eats that one too.  Then, another fly comes past, the Jew reaches out catches the fly and turns to the last Arab and says "want to buy a fly?"
> 
>  This is what pisses off these small dick skinheads, the Jew can see a business opportunity and take advantage of it to provide for himself and his family.  The skinhead, hating himself and taking it out on all of those around him, can only sit around moaning about the evil jooooooo and demanding the government do something.


Ahhh. We have been distracted from the actual discussion. Nice deflection, somehow pretending to confuse skinheads with Arabs.

So, the Jews are hated why, sooda?

----------


## sooda

> Ahhh. We have been distracted from the actual discussion. Nice deflection, somehow pretending to confuse skinheads with Arabs.
> 
> So, the Jews are hated why, sooda?


I didn't post the joke.... 

I don't know much about the hatred of Jews beyond how they were demonized by the Reich and accused of blood libel and the Protocols over the centuries.. I have read the inhuman Nuremberg Laws.

In short.. I don't hate Jews and....  I don't think much of Israel.. They moved to Palestine seeking sanctuary from persecution and death in Europe and created over 600,000 Arab refugees who had lived there for over 2000 years.

----------

sotmfs (06-05-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Did you write this, or not?
> 
> There is an old joke about three Arabs and a Jew sitting in a cafe.  A fly buzzes by the table and one the Arabs reaches out, catches the fly and eats it.  A few minutes later another fly comes past and another of the Arabs reaches out, catches it and eats that one too.  Then, another fly comes past, the Jew reaches out catches the fly and turns to the last Arab and says "want to buy a fly?"
> 
>  This is what pisses off these small dick skinheads, the Jew can see a business opportunity and take advantage of it to provide for himself and his family.  The skinhead, hating himself and taking it out on all of those around him, can only sit around moaning about the evil jooooooo and demanding the government do something.


Where does it say anything about Arabic penis size?  The joke is one thing and the comment regarding skin heads is a commentary on why skinheads hate Jews and has nothing to do with Arabic penis size.  So, you are truly insane my dear.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

The truth is sooda dear the Palestinians made refugees of themselves.  The Jews moving into Israel never ran the Palestinians out, they left on they on free will and accord because they were told by their leadership the Jews were going to eat their babies and other wild ass tales.  Furthermore, there are Palestinians living in Israel to this day who never fell for the lies.  They are doing well as long as they don't blow themselves up in the market place.  

Just like the accusation that the Jews killed Jesus it is equally untrue that the Jews displaced the Arabs.

----------


## sooda

> The truth is sooda dear the Palestinians made refugees of themselves.  The Jews moving into Israel never ran the Palestinians out, they left on they on free will and accord because they were told by their leadership the Jews were going to eat their babies and other wild ass tales.  Furthermore, there are Palestinians living in Israel to this day who never fell for the lies.  They are doing well as long as they don't blow themselves up in the market place.  
> 
> Just like the accusation that the Jews killed Jesus it is equally untrue that the Jews displaced the Arabs.


Families run from conflict... Thousands of them fled and were refused re-entry.. Over 300 Arab villages were looted and leveled....... You can't sugar coat what the European Zionists did and how they behaved from 1920 forward... and you can't blame their victims.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Families run from conflict... Thousands of them fled and were refused re-entry.. Over 300 Arab villages were looted and leveled....... You can't sugar coat what the European Zionists did and how they behaved from 1920 forward... and you can't blame their victims.



Israel wasn't a state until 1948.  

The Jews did not run the Arabs out of Israel, they took themselves out.  You cannot change that fact no matter how much you hate the Jew and want to rewrite history.  And don't give us any of this bullshit you don't hate the Jew.  Every word out of your mouth proves that you do.

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-05-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Families run from conflict... Thousands of them fled and were refused re-entry.. Over 300 Arab villages were looted and leveled....... You can't sugar coat what the European Zionists did and how they behaved from 1920 forward... and you can't blame their victims.


 Their brethren told them to leave. Blame it on the Arabs who attacked Israel. You know that's the truth.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-05-2015)

----------


## JackSchlitz

Had the Arabs accepted the 1947 UN resolution, not a single Palestinian would have become a refugee. An independent Arab state would now exist beside Israel. The responsibility for the refugee problem rests with the Arabs.The beginning of the Arab exodus can be traced to the weeks immediately following the announcement of the UN partition resolution. The first to leave were roughly 30,000 wealthy Arabs who anticipated the upcoming war and fled to neighboring Arab countries to await its end. Less affluent Arabs from the mixed cities of Palestine moved to all-Arab towns to stay with relatives or friends. 8 By the end of January 1948, the exodus was so alarming the Palestine Arab Higher Committee asked neighboring Arab countries to refuse visas to these refugees and to seal their borders against them. 9A newly released British document indicates officials were aware of the reason Palestinians were fleeing:The [Palestine] Arabs have suffered a series of overwhelming defeats….Jewish victories … have reduced Arab morale to zero and, following the cowardly example of their inept leaders, they are fleeing from the mixed areas in their thousands. It is now obvious that the only hope of regaining their position lies in the regular armies of the Arab states.9aOn January 30, 1948, the Jaffa newspaper, _Ash Sha’ab,_ reported: “The first of our fifth-column consists of those who abandon their houses and businesses and go to live elsewhere. . . . At the first signs of trouble they take to their heels to escape sharing the burden of struggle.” 10Another Jaffa paper, _As Sarih_ (March 30, 1948) excoriated Arab villagers near Tel Aviv for “bringing down disgrace on us all by ‘abandoning the villages.’ ” 11Meanwhile, a leader of the Arab National Committee in Haifa, Hajj Nimer el-Khatib, said Arab soldiers in Jaffa were mistreating the residents. “They robbed individuals and homes. Life was of little value, and the honor of women was defiled. This state of affairs led many [Arab] residents to leave the city under the protection of British tanks.” 12John Bagot Glubb, the commander of Jordan’s Arab Legion, said: “Villages were frequently abandoned even before they were threatened by the progress of war.” 13Contemporary press reports of major battles in which large numbers of Arabs fled conspicuously fail to mention any forcible expulsion by the Jewish forces. The Arabs are usually described as “fleeing” or “evacuating” their homes. While Zionists are accused of “expelling and dispossessing” the Arab inhabitants of such towns as Tiberias and Haifa, the truth is much different. Both of those cities were within the boundaries of the Jewish State under the UN partition scheme and both were fought for by Jews and Arabs alike.Jewish forces seized Tiberias on April 19, 1948, and the entire Arab population of 6,000 was evacuated under British military supervision. The Jewish Community Council issued a statement afterward: “We did not dispossess them; they themselves chose this course. . . . Let no citizen touch their property.” 14In early April, an estimated 25,000 Arabs left the Haifa area following an offensive by the irregular forces led by Fawzi al-Qawukji, and rumors that Arab air forces would soon bomb the Jewish areas around Mt. Carmel. 15 On April 23, the Haganah captured Haifa. A British police report from Haifa, dated April 26, explained that “every effort is being made by the Jews to persuade the Arab populace to stay and carry on with their normal lives, to get their shops and businesses open and to be assured that their lives and interests will be safe.” 16 In fact, David Ben-Gurion sent Golda Meir to Haifa to try to persuade the Arabs to stay, but she was unable to convince them because of their fear of being judged traitors to the Arab cause. 17 By the end of the battle, more than 50,000 Palestinians had left.*“Tens of thousands of Arab men, women and children fled toward the eastern outskirts of the city in cars, trucks, carts, and afoot in a desperate attempt to reach Arab territory until the Jews captured Rushmiya Bridge toward Samaria and Northern Palestine and cut them off. Thousands rushed every available craft, even rowboats, along the waterfront, to escape by sea toward Acre.”*
*—New York Times, (April 23, 1948)*




http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/...efugees.html#4

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-05-2015),GreenEyedLady (06-05-2015),OriginalCyn (07-19-2015),Rudy2D (06-05-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Their brethren told them to leave. Blame it on the Arabs who attacked Israel. You know that's the truth.


Its not that simplistic....  but that is probably what you were taught.

----------


## sooda

Like if Mexicans take over Arizona and offer the locals a tiny portion of what they don't want.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Its not that simplistic....  but that is probably what you were taught.


 Yes it is that simplistic. But then you were taught to hate jews, so there's that.

----------

Rudy2D (06-05-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Yes it is that simplistic. But then you were taught to hate jews, so there's that.


I was not taught to hate Jews and in fact I have a wide circle of Jewish friends and family who happen to be very bright, kind and successful.. None of that changes the history of European Zionism or the ultimate loss of 600,000 Arab Jews because of the European immigrants.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Sure......Your daily projections here speak louder than your self absolution.

----------

RMNIXON (06-05-2015),Rudy2D (06-05-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I was not taught to hate Jews and in fact I have a wide circle of Jewish friends and family who happen to be very bright, kind and successful.. None of that changes the history of European Zionism or the ultimate loss of 600,000 Arab Jews because of the European immigrants.



LOL LOL LOL LOL

Where have I heard this before.  Oh, right.  "I don't hate blacks, some of my best friends are black"

LOL LOL LOL LOL 


The Arabs hate the Jews because in 2000 years they couldn't turn sand into gold but in less than 30 years the Jews were able to build the "Fertile Crescent"  and have a country that could support its people.

----------


## sooda

> LOL LOL LOL LOL
> 
> Where have I heard this before.  Oh, right.  "I don't hate blacks, some of my best friends are black"
> 
> LOL LOL LOL LOL 
> 
> 
> The Arabs hate the Jews because in 2000 years they couldn't turn sand into gold but in less than 30 years the Jews were able to build the "Fertile Crescent"  and have a country that could support its people.


You mean 60 years receiving US foreign aid as well as loans and grants and support from Jewish charities worldwide.

Some members of my family are Jewish and I routine play cards or lunch with or paint with Jewish friends.. as in several times a week.

No need for a chip on your shoulder.. For the most part people treat you with the same kindness and respect that you show them.

----------


## Jeff0463

> You mean 60 years receiving US foreign aid as well as loans and grants and support from Jewish charities worldwide.
> 
> Some members of my family are Jewish and I routine play cards or lunch with or paint with Jewish friends.. as in several times a week.
> 
> No need for a chip on your shoulder.. For the most part people treat you with the same kindness and respect that you show them.


Why bother him with the facts as his mind is already made up. 

One doesn't necessarily hate someone if he does not approve of that person's behavior.  I think the blacks must be emulating the idea of Jews being proverbial victims of this mean old world.

----------

goosey (06-05-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Why bother him with the facts as his mind is already made up. 
> 
> One doesn't necessarily hate someone if he does not approve of that person's behavior.  I think the blacks must be emulating the idea of Jews being proverbial victims of this mean old world.


Yes of course.  Its all the fault of the evvvvillllllll joooooooosssss don't you know.

You both should be on ignore, neither of you have a lick of sense.

----------

Rudy2D (06-05-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

> Jews are an illness for the whole humanity. They rule any country in the world but there is no peace anywhere. We allow them to penetrate into all the political structures and occupy business here in the USA. And they treat us like slaves.


That's just bullshit. Prove it.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> You mean 60 years receiving US foreign aid as well as loans and grants and support from Jewish charities worldwide.
> 
> Some members of my family are Jewish and I routine play cards or lunch with or paint with Jewish friends.. as in several times a week.
> 
> No need for a chip on your shoulder.. For the most part people treat you with the same kindness and respect that you show them.



Billions of dollars from the international community wasted on palirats that would rather use the funds to make war on a Sovereign country, then to actually use it to build and aid their own.

----------

Canadianeye (06-05-2015)

----------


## Jeff0463

> Yes of course.  Its all the fault of the evvvvillllllll joooooooosssss don't you know.
> 
> You both should be on ignore, neither of you have a lick of sense.


Now look Einstein,  here are good peaceful Jews as well as the bad ones.

Right, put us on ignore, sure wouldn't want to burst anyone's preconceived notion of the history of the Jews in Israel.  It goes way back to the OT in case you didn't know.  

Sooda has been a lot more considerate and objective about the issue than jerks like you could ever be. Talk off your blinders fool. 

 Balfour had a reason for sponsoring modern day Israel, and was probably damned glad to get rid of the trouble makers.  Additionally, there are reports that claim the pre biblical Jews migrated into what is now Israel from the hills to the north. A bunch of drifters looking for a home. And there were people already in Israel when they got there. So much for God's chosen people and their land.
One of those bugs must have bitten you back.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

goosey (06-05-2015)

----------


## JackSchlitz

At the dawn of the 21st century, virulent, open anti-Semitism has surfaced yet again, and in a big way. One need only read a Jewish newspaper or website–replete as they are with accounts of verbal anti-Semitism by high officials and intellectuals, and anti-Semitic physical attacks by common street thugs–to understand the depth of concern this has stirred among Jews.

http://www.myjewishlearning.com/arti...-21st-century/

----------


## goosey

> Why bother him with the facts as his mind is already made up. 
> 
> One doesn't necessarily hate someone if he does not approve of that person's behavior.  I think the blacks must be emulating the idea of Jews being proverbial victims of this mean old world.


Political Correction started well before ww1. People afraid to be labelled anti-semite back then. 

Its identical to the racsist model of the 60s.

Identical model.

----------


## sooda

> Political Correction started well before ww1. People afraid to be labelled anti-semite back then. 
> 
> Its identical to the racsist model of the 60s.
> 
> Identical model.


Up into the 1960s in much of the country people didn't really associate with the Jewish community.. There were country clubs that didn't allow Jewish members, fraternities that didn't rush Jews...

I was luckier than most... I was never exposed to that sort of stuff and the first Jewish people I ever became friendly with were very dear and kind.

----------


## goosey

> Up into the 1960s in much of the country people didn't really associate with the Jewish community.. There were country clubs that didn't allow Jewish members, fraternities that didn't rush Jews...
> 
> I was luckier than most... I was never exposed to that sort of stuff and the first Jewish people I ever became friendly with were very dear and kind.


Flip flopping won't help you. The fact you've even discussed them has filled them with a murderous hatred for you. You DO have were-jews and crypto-jews in your life.

----------


## sooda

> Billions of dollars from the international community wasted on palirats that would rather use the funds to make war on a Sovereign country, then to actually use it to build and aid their own.


Oh please.. the foreign aid given to the Palestinians was miniscule compared to the financial support for Israel... Do you remember blue box collections in the US.. or Sameul Untermeyer's fundraisers for the 6 million starving Jews of Europe?

I know old Jewish women who's immigrant parents REFUSED to speak Yiddish or Hebrew in the house because they wanted their children to become Americans.. I know ardent Zionists who have raised funds for Israel since the 1930s.I know Jewish families who collected money in the US to buy arms that were shipped via Argentina to the fledgling state of Israel.

Why don't you bloody well listen to the Holocaust survivors and the elderly Jewish people? Its a complicated story, but the Palestinian Arabs and the Palestinian Christians are not the culprits here.

----------


## goosey

> Oh please.. the foreign aid given to the Palestinians was miniscule compared to the financial support for Israel... Do you remember blue box collections in the US.. or Sameul Untermeyer's fundraisers for the 6 million starving Jews of Europe?
> 
> I know old Jewish women who's immigrant parents REFUSED to speak Yiddish or Hebrew in the house because they wanted their children to become Americans.. I know ardent Zionists who have raised funds for Israel since the 1930s.I know Jewish families who collected money in the US to buy arms that were shipped via Argentina to the fledgling state of Israel.
> 
> Why don't you bloody well listen to the Holocaust survivors and the elderly Jewish people? Its a complicated story, but the Palestinian Arabs and the Palestinian Christians are not the culprits here.


Oh so "arabs" is a religion now? Just what are you playing at?

----------


## sooda

> Oh so "arabs" is a religion now? Just what are you playing at?


No, child .. Arabs can be Muslim, Christians or Jews............

----------


## RMNIXON

> *Sure......Your daily projections here speak louder than your self absolution.*



Keep reading the thread.  :Smiley20: 

Once again we have Sooda's relentless personal claims. Claims we have no way to prove or disprove.

How convenient if you have an liberal emotional tendency to fall for this type behavior.

----------


## RMNIXON

> *No, child .. Arabs can be Muslim, Christians or Jews............*



And now we are talking down to people like we are an instructor in a school room.

Never saw that coming!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Rudy2D (06-05-2015)

----------


## goosey

coke-glass.jpg

----------


## JackSchlitz

Ron Paul says the muslim nations get twice as much foreign aid as does Israel>>>>>>>https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...95039771,d.aWw

----------


## Jeff0463

> Oh please.. the foreign aid given to the Palestinians was miniscule compared to the financial support for Israel... Do you remember blue box collections in the US.. or Sameul Untermeyer's fundraisers for the 6 million starving Jews of Europe?
> 
> I know old Jewish women who's immigrant parents REFUSED to speak Yiddish or Hebrew in the house because they wanted their children to become Americans.. I know ardent Zionists who have raised funds for Israel since the 1930s.I know Jewish families who collected money in the US to buy arms that were shipped via Argentina to the fledgling state of Israel.
> 
> Why don't you bloody well listen to the Holocaust survivors and the elderly Jewish people? Its a complicated story, but the Palestinian Arabs and the Palestinian Christians are not the culprits here.


The bottom line is this.  If the Israelis and the Pals are going to live close to each other then 
they need to learn how to coexist. It is like one poster has said, a number of Pals live in Israel and get along ok.  At one time a lot of Pals reportedly went into Israel for work each day. 

I get the impression  that some of the Pals, perhaps a majority of them, do want to coexist but there are extremists who want to stir things up.  All that accomplishes is to bring hardship, suffering and death to other Pals.

I wonder, do the other Arabic countries that lie close to Israel try to help the Pals? That is, in peaceful ways.

----------


## Katzndogz

Israel and palirats will never coexist.  Killing Jews is in the palirat constitution.

Other arab countries do not allow palirats in their country.  Egypt just bulldozed homes to fill in terror tunnels.  Palirats tunneled into Egypt and killed 5 people

----------

Pregnar Kraps (06-05-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

*International aid* has played a major role in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict as it has been used as a means to keep the peace process going.[1] *Palestinians* in the West Bankand Gaza Strip receive one of the highest levels of aid in the world.[2] Aid has been offered to the Palestinian National Authority (PNA) and other Palestinian Non-governmental organizations (PNGOs) by the international community, including International Non-governmental Organizations (INGOs).
The entities that provide aid to the Palestinians are categorized into seven groups: the Arab nations, the European Union, the United States, Japan, international institutions (including agencies of the UN system), European countries, and other nations.[3]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_aid_to_Palestinians

http://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RS22967.pdf

----------

Pregnar Kraps (06-05-2015)

----------


## goosey

pizza-hut.jpg

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Keep reading the thread. 
> 
> Once again we have Sooda's relentless personal claims. Claims we have no way to prove or disprove.
> 
> How convenient if you have an liberal emotional tendency to fall for this type behavior.


 You underestimate me, RM.  :Wink20:

----------

Pregnar Kraps (06-05-2015)

----------


## Dos Equis

> I don't get the Jew-hate thing at all.


It's not hard to understand.

Jews are hated the same reason Hitler hated them.  They tend to do well economically.  It's all just coveting.

----------

East of the Beast (06-05-2015),GreenEyedLady (06-05-2015),OriginalCyn (07-19-2015),Pregnar Kraps (06-05-2015),RePHormed (06-07-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> It's some form of destructive superiority.  Jew hate usually means some other underlying form of mental derangement.


Feelings of inferiority.

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-05-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

Jews concentrate on education and tend to mostly socialize with their own group.   

I don't buy into the crap that it's because they don't accept the divinity of Jesus.   Plenty of religions don't accept such divinity.  Jews are mostly successful and credit their religion for that success.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Jews concentrate on education and tend to mostly socialize with their own group.   
> 
> I don't buy into the crap that it's because they don't accept the divinity of Jesus.   Plenty of religions don't accept such divinity.  Jews are mostly successful and credit their religion for that success.


Apparently you've never lived in the deep south.

----------


## goosey

The vast majoriy of Jews are poor.

----------


## sooda

> Flip flopping won't help you. The fact you've even discussed them has filled them with a murderous hatred for you. You DO have were-jews and crypto-jews in your life.



I don't think anyone has a "murderous hatred" towards me. I think people generally treat you as well as you treat them.. Haven't you found that to be true in life?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> The vast majoriy of Jews are poor.


I doubt that your statement is anywhere near being a fact nor true.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I don't think anyone has a "murderous hatred" towards me. I think people generally treat you as well as you treat them.. Haven't you found that to be true in life?


I doubt that anyone has a hatred towards you. We accept your left handed compliments because you do not attack on a personal level.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I doubt that your statement is anywhere near being a fact nor true.


46 percent of American Jews have incomes in excess of $100,000.00 per year and 12% have incomes between $75,000.00 and $100,000.00.  Only 18% of all Americans have incomes in excess of $100,000.00 per year.

I couldn't find numbers for other countries except that Jews comprise 2% of the world's population but 11% of its billionaires.  While I am sure there are some Jews who are poverty stricken they are by far the abnormal.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> 46 percent of American Jews have incomes in excess of $100,000.00 per year and 12% have incomes between $75,000.00 and $100,000.00.  Only 18% of all Americans have incomes in excess of $100,000.00 per year.
> 
> I couldn't find numbers for other countries except that Jews comprise 2% of the world's population but 11% of its billionaires.  While I am sure there are some Jews who are poverty stricken they are by far the abnormal.


Isn't that why college graduates earn more than high school drop outs? They are smarter. Smarter, more educated people tend to earn more. Certainly if you've been looking for a job recently you'd understand that concept.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Isn't that why college graduates earn more than high school drop outs? They are smarter. Smarter, more educated people tend to earn more. Certainly if you've been looking for a job recently you'd understand that concept.


Unless you are in my boat . . . a 61 year old recent MBA grad looking to change direction on careers. Who wants to hire me? Facts, education and background certainly spell success but well, age, that is something else.

----------


## ElDiablo

> 46 percent of American Jews have incomes in excess of $100,000.00 per year and 12% have incomes between $75,000.00 and $100,000.00.  Only 18% of all Americans have incomes in excess of $100,000.00 per year.
> 
> I couldn't find numbers for other countries except that Jews comprise 2% of the world's population but 11% of its billionaires.  While I am sure there are some Jews who are poverty stricken they are by far the abnormal.


Well some would say the Jews are so sucessful because they are usually very intelligent(as a group they have the highest i.q.'s of any group even higher than east asians) but I think there is more to it...along with placing a high value on education they as a group tend to support each other as in---'What does a Jew do'?   'He looks for another Jew'  Thus they have a network of support available to them that most people do not have. 

 I had a Jew friend that was a bit of a dreamer--he had a law degree but he was the inveterate 'wandering jew'--could not settle down--travelled the world.  But no matter where he went--the first thing he did was to look for other Jews.  Not only for support but for information, opportunities etc.  In a short order of time he would be living in the best neighborhoods, associating with the most successful people and dating their daughters.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Well some would say the Jews are so sucessful because they are usually very intelligent(as a group they have the highest i.q.'s of any group even higher than east asians) but I think there is more to it...along with placing a high value on education they as a group tend to support each other as in---'What does a Jew do'?   'He looks for another Jew'  Thus they have a network of support available to them that most people do not have. 
> 
>  I had a Jew friend that was a bit of a dreamer--he had a law degree but he was the inveterate 'wandering jew'--could not settle down--travelled the world.  But no matter where he went--the first thing he did was to look for other Jews.  Not only for support but for information, opportunities etc.  In a short order of time he would be living in the best neighborhoods, associating with the most successful people and dating their daughters.


It's called "networking" now, and yes, they have perfected the practice.  Smart businesswise and in every other aspect, IMO.

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-06-2015)

----------

